# frust beim tauwurmfangen



## Carphunteer 17 (21. August 2011)

abend

kamm grad von unserem garten und sah en paar tauis. so lampe schnell auf rot geschaltet und langsam genäher und dan wenn ich zupack hab ich ihn nicht. was mach ich falsch?? die liegen teilweise fast drausen und dan im letzten momen ziehen sie sich zurück. versuchs dan nacher in ca 30-45 min nochmals


----------



## Hannes94 (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

Moin,
einfach geduckt gehen und langsam von links nach rechts leuchten. Wenn du einen siehst springst du auf ihn rauf und drückst ihn zu Boden und ziehst ihn vorsichtig raus 

oder du dressierst dir Amseln


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

zu langsam ?! und gaaanz langsam ranschleichen - bei Bodenerschütterungen haun die ab !
ich alles ne Übungssache ... :m nich aufgeben !!! 
ich geh auch gleich ma raus ....


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

ja also waren gute 5-6 stck die da abgehauen sind


----------



## ...andreas.b... (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

Noch stärker als auf Lichtimpulse (Lampe auf rot ist schon mal richtig) reagieren die Biester auf Bodenerschütterungen. Ganz vorsichtig auftreten, ganz langsam das Gewicht verlagern, schlurfen würde meine Oma sagen. Und dann schnell und fest )aber auch wieder nicht zu fest) zugreifen!
Alles eine Sache der Übung!


----------



## Tigersclaw (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

ach das immer mal wieder welche abhauen is normal... wichtig ist, so wenig wie möglich licht.benutz am besten kopflampe und dann mit der einen hand flach auf den wurm "legen" (also schnell drauf) und festhalten und dann mit der anderen langsam und vorsichtig rausziehen.

mit bisschen übung packste das locker


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

diesmal hats besser gekklapt hab glaub um die 20 tauis


----------



## diemai (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

................ob dieses Gerät 'was taugt ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T894GOS2x_A

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Micha85 (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

Das geht auch einfacher... Mistgabel in den Boden stecken und dran wackeln. Alter Trick von unsern Oppa. 

Ich hab die Tage meine Kollegen glücklich gemacht und die Rabatten mal umgegraben. Unkraut weg und ich freu mich über 40 Pillewürmer... :q


----------



## Gxldi1976 (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



diemai schrieb:


> ................ob dieses Gerät 'was taugt ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T894GOS2x_A
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Das interesiert mich auch schon lange. Erfahrungsbreichte wären echt klase #6


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

Mann, Mann ...... Ihr habt habt ja echt garstige Viecher am Start.
Bei mir reichts zum Glück noch mit Sammeln, eine große Jagd muß ich dafür noch nicht veranstalten. 
Manchmal frage ich mich echt, was einige in Ihrer Kindheit gemacht haben, dass sie auch noch Anleitungen fürs Würmersammeln brauchen. Ach ja, vergaß - auf PSP und Smartphone geht das ja noch nicht


----------



## Mr. B (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

Ich will heute Nachittag auch mein Glück auf Barsch versuchen. Komme gerade aus dem Garten wieder. 5 Minuten lang ein paar Steine hochgehoben und ca. 20 Tauwürmer gefunden. Und das alles ohne "Hightech" Hilfsmittel! 
Also ich muss sagen, es geht auch so!


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

Moin,

ich bin gerade mal an meinen Kühlschrank und habe ein Foto für Euch gemacht.
Ich mag Fotos!


----------



## Raubfischzahn (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Ich mag Fotos!



Das sieht man!
Schönes Foto


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ach ja, vergaß - auf PSP und Smartphone geht das ja noch nicht




Wat? Sag nich es gibt noch keine Tauwurmapp :q:q


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

hab meine tauuis jetzt in blumenerde rein, ist des jetzt gud odr schlecht, odr soll ich moos nehmen


----------



## ak.checker (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

Ich würd ganz normale Erde nehmen (ohne Düngerzusätze!)
und ein bisschen Moos , Kaffesatz und feuchte Zeitungsschnippel rein .......
Blumenerde vertragen die Tauis glaub net so Gut#6


----------



## diemai (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Das geht auch einfacher... Mistgabel in den Boden stecken und dran wackeln. Alter Trick von unsern Oppa.
> 
> Ich hab die Tage meine Kollegen glücklich gemacht und die Rabatten mal umgegraben. Unkraut weg und ich freu mich über 40 Pillewürmer... :q


 

Jetzt wo du "Mistgabel" sagst , .........hatte irgendwo 'mal 'was von'ner "Wurmgeige" gelesen , ........habe 'mal etwas gegoogelt :

http://www.forumangler.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=173

Viel andere Geräusche als diese "Wurmgeige" dürfte diese Vorrichtung im Video auch nicht erzeugen , denke ich |kopfkrat#c?

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Steph75 (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin gerade mal an meinen Kühlschrank und habe ein Foto für Euch gemacht.
> Ich mag Fotos!


 
Hehe.... Wenn sich dieses Bild dabieten würde wenn man bei mir den Kühlschrank öffnet, würde meine Frau direkt ausziehen  
Zum Würmerfangen:


*edit by rob:*  tipps zum würmersammeln mit strom sind im anglerboard nicht erwünscht, das ist dumm und lenbensgefährlich! danke schön.


----------



## Micha85 (21. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



diemai schrieb:


> Viel andere Geräusche als diese "Wurmgeige" dürfte diese Vorrichtung im Video auch nicht erzeugen , denke ich |kopfkrat#c?




Der Unterschied wird im Preis liegen.


----------



## luisdj (22. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

Moinsen,
die zweitbeste Methode Tauwürmer am Tag zu finden ist, eine Forke (Mistgabel) ganz in den Boden zu rammen und einige Minuten kräftig damit hin und her zu wackeln. Mit etwas Übung kriegt man das richtig hin und findet auch die Stellen an denen die Tauwürmer Nahrung (verrottende Planzenreste) finden.
  Die beste Methode soll hier anscheinend nicht beschrieben werden. Diese ist richtig angewendet (elektr. Weidenzaun = Hohe Spannung, so gut wie kein Strom) für gesunde Menschen auch nicht Gefährlich. Aber man sollte schon wissen was man da tut.


----------



## Gxldi1976 (23. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

solche würmer bräuchte man 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhsH2okFNGU&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Steph75 (23. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



luisdj schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> die zweitbeste Methode Tauwürmer am Tag zu finden ist, eine Forke (Mistgabel) ganz in den Boden zu rammen und einige Minuten kräftig damit hin und her zu wackeln. Mit etwas Übung kriegt man das richtig hin und findet auch die Stellen an denen die Tauwürmer Nahrung (verrottende Planzenreste) finden.
> Die beste Methode soll hier anscheinend nicht beschrieben werden. Diese ist richtig angewendet (elektr. Weidenzaun = Hohe Spannung, so gut wie kein Strom) für gesunde Menschen auch nicht Gefährlich. Aber man sollte schon wissen was man da tut.


 

Richtig....... Auch MOD´s sind anscheinend nicht vor unwissenheit gefeiht....
Erstmal informieren und dann hilfreiche Beiträge löschen.. Sollte von einem so großen Forum wie dem Anglerboard nicht zuviel verlangt sein.


----------



## Bentham (23. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Richtig....... Auch MOD´s sind anscheinend nicht vor unwissenheit gefeiht....
> Erstmal informieren und dann hilfreiche Beiträge löschen.. Sollte von einem so großen Forum wie dem Anglerboard nicht zuviel verlangt sein.



Ich sehe keinen MOD, der irgendwas falsch gemacht hat? #c


----------



## Micha85 (23. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



Goldi1976 schrieb:


> solche würmer bräuchte man
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhsH2okFNGU&feature=fvwrel



Was fängt man damit? Wale?|supergri


----------



## Tobbes (23. August 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



Goldi1976 schrieb:


> solche würmer bräuchte man
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhsH2okFNGU&feature=fvwrel



Cool! Ein Tauwurmbündel mit einem Wurm!


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

abend

hab nochmals ne frage und zwar ist es ja fast schon dunkel sind jetzt schon die tauis zu finden oder erst gegen später


----------



## neakls95 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

gute idee ich versuchs auch gleich mal


----------



## diemai (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> hab nochmals ne frage und zwar ist es ja fast schon dunkel sind jetzt schon die tauis zu finden oder erst gegen später


 

............kommt auf's Wetter 'drauf an ,..... in trockenen Nächten im Sommer ist's schlecht , ......wenn sich Tau auf den Boden gesetzt hat und es schön feucht ist , kommen sie 'raus .

Habe früher(als der Rücken noch mitgespielt hat)im Sommer immer bis Mitternacht gewartet , ......um diese Jahreszeit dürfte 21.oo Uhr wohl schon OK sein |kopfkrat!

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Henny0710 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: frust beim tauwurmfangen*

Tauwürmer zu greifen ist relativ leicht.
Schleicht euch vorsichtig an, dann beobachtet ihr den Wurm und sucht die Stelle an der der Wurm aus dem Loch gekrochen ist. Ihr legt einfach den Finger auf das loch, somit kann er sich nicht mehr zurückziehen. Nun greift ihr das lange Ende des Tauwurms und zieht vorsichtig...sollte er nicht rausrutschen den Wurm ein bisschen locker lassen und dann wieder ziehen...so fangt ihr fast alle Würmer. 

Viel Glück |wavey: Probierts mal aus


----------

